# Alcohol From Cheers In Ramadan



## emmab73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Never thought it would be an issue but they've called today to say they are closed for 3 days, is this the normal state of affairs and do hotels still serve alcohol during this time.

Stupidly assumed it would be the same as the UAE and not an issue, when will I ever learn!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes hotels still serve alcohol during Ramadan


----------



## emmab73 (Feb 10, 2009)

So when she said closed 3 days did she really mean 3 weeks then?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Drinkies is definitely closed during Ramadan and I would guess that Cheers is.. 

The supermarket Massoud on Rd 9 Maadi sells alcohol.


----------



## emmab73 (Feb 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Drinkies is definitely closed during Ramadan and I would guess that Cheers is..
> 
> The supermarket Massoud on Rd 9 Maadi sells alcohol.


Thanks for that, its not that we're desperate alcoholics or anything it was just time for the monthly order to go in, heading home next week anyway, I think we'll get by


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad I ordered a case of beer two days ago from Cheers.


----------



## osharaf (Aug 3, 2013)

As someone kindly pointed out, you can buy from Masood (No Passport Required) or Share Tessa Store (literally street 9 in arabic) which is a pork butcher and a liquor store located right underneath the stairs leading to dragon house in street 9.


----------

